# Ethernet problem, cable unplugged isn't unplugged. HELP NEEDED!



## swifty23 (Jun 15, 2008)

Ok basically the problem is my ethernet port isn't responding to anything. When a cable is plugged in, no light comes on and thus always I am told a cable is unplugged.

I have tried several cables, cat 5e, cat 6, etc. all to no avail. Plus I tested these cables on my other computer and they all work.



It is set up as such, Computer A is connected to the modem, the modem is connected to the hub/switch and the switch is connected to Computer B. This set up has always worked until recently it stopped, so I assumed there was a damaged cable but this new cable has not helped! 

On Device manager my ethernet adapter is fine, i even reinstalled it to make sure and it is all recognised and seemingly there should be no problem.

All firewalls are off just incase there was interference there...





ANY HELP MUCH APPRECIATED MY BRAIN IS EXPLODING!!!


haha! my last idea is to buy a new ethernet card tomorrow, though i dont think this should be necessery im running out of options :/.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try connecting the computer that is not working directly to the modem eliminating the switch to see if you get link/activity lights.


----------



## swifty23 (Jun 15, 2008)

No I don't.. I get no response.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Does this computer have an on board ethernet or an add on card? 
You stated that in device manager there aren't any yellow exclamation points next to the ethernet controller correct? 
Do you have oem driver disks for this PC?


----------



## swifty23 (Jun 15, 2008)

It's an onboard ethernet connect.

Everything is fine in device magaer, now exclamations.


I'm unsure if I have oem driver disks... I don't think so but I could look around later tomorrow. I will check again the BIOS if something is disabled, but I don't see how that would happen.


----------



## swifty23 (Jun 15, 2008)

Ok I'm at a stand still, I have the feeling there is nothing else i can do :|.


----------



## funkmunky (Jun 15, 2008)

Might sound like an ovious one, but you never know...

In device manager, is the ethernet connection enabled/disabled?

Another possibility: If you're using an onboard nvidia network adapter, Uninstall the nvidia network access manager...


----------



## swifty23 (Jun 15, 2008)

I fixed it by buying a new lan card! I wish microsoft had told me that was the problem somehow instead of pretending like onboard lan was fine :/ 


Anyway thanks for your help guys!


----------

